# HITMAN the MOVIE TRAILER OUT!!!!!!!



## ChipsAndSnacks (Jun 27, 2007)

OMG damn the movie is coming out in FALL!!!! Oct 12 2007

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=r1SeyA7xJn8[/YOUTUBE]

Link to trailer: 

Even though its a video game to movie film just be glad who is NOT the lead role!!!!

The soundtrack has given me goosebumps. Reminder of the games....omg

Shit. Delete if necesarry. I double posted this into teh theatre


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Jun 27, 2007)

*HITMAN MOVIE Trailer Out!!!!!*



OMG damn the movie is coming out in FALL!!!! Oct 12 2007

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=r1SeyA7xJn8[/YOUTUBE]

Link to trailer: 

Even though its a video game to movie film just be glad who is NOT the lead role!!!!

The soundtrack has given me goosebumps. Reminder of the games....omg


----------



## Adonis (Jun 27, 2007)

NO! NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
NEIN! NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!
NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN

I ask for stonefaced assassin and I get lumpy-headed, baby-faced bitch!?


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Jun 27, 2007)

Waitaminute...I just noticed. Agent 47 is not supposed to have any hair! Gotta get rid of those eyebrows!!!!


----------



## eDyH (Jun 27, 2007)

What the fuck???

They cast fucking _Timothy Olyphant_ as 47???

He barely looks like he's been through puberty.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 27, 2007)

He looks fucking ten, guys.

I know their casting young for trilogies and whatnot but how long do they intend to have this franchise going?


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Jun 27, 2007)

They should've cast Daniel Day Lewis of Gangs of New York to play Agent47.


----------



## Radharn (Jun 27, 2007)

Why didn't they just cast the real model of agent47?


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 27, 2007)

Its only a teaser. I can't tell if its going to be really good or not.



TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> I ask for stonefaced assassin and I get lumpy-headed, baby-faced bitch!?



This cracked me up.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2007)

What kind of bull-shit is this? Even just the interlude. 'who will strike down evil where ever it hides', he's a fucking HITMAN FOR HIRE.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 27, 2007)

Well the music is good...

But why is he killing everyone with explosions?

He is a SILENT ASSASSAIN.  Key word: *SILENT*!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 27, 2007)

_OMFG that looks like shit. He looks nothing like 47 and the explosions are not 47's style. Just like all other game to movie titles this is gonna be just as shitty. Gamers everywhere should be ashamed of crap like this...._


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, I was just happy it wasnt Vin Diesel.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 27, 2007)

_^ You know i really do agree with you._


----------



## Sylar (Jun 27, 2007)

ChipsAndSnacks said:


> Well, I was just happy it wasnt Vin Diesel.



How can you not want Vin Diesal?

He does the whole calm collected silent killer thing better than anyone.

Pitch Black ring a bell?

Besides he's WAY better than Timothy friggin Olyphant.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 27, 2007)

_^ Nah...i think he's better suited to the role of the guy that does things with a big bang. Not what i want for a silent killer. Vin Diesel would have been better then Olyphant but would have made the movie rendition of 47 a horrible sight. But it comes down to is no one could have made this any better. Games made into movies suck ass no matter the actors._


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Jun 27, 2007)

Sylar said:


> How can you not want Vin Diesal?
> 
> He does the whole calm collected silent killer thing better than anyone.
> 
> ...



Look, I really don't want some cheesy MTVish bulk of muscle with a fat nose playing 47. Pitch Black was good. But Riddick was just stupid. All it did was try to put in so many stupid action shots and poses trying to make his character look cool. Remember, his voice too is too scruffy to be 47. If you see Vin Diesel play Agent 47, thats what you'll just see. Vin Diesel. Thats it. And people who watch it will just be little annoying kids who have no idea what Hitman is and feel ripped off because there weren't enough explosions or rock/rap music for a Vin Diesel movie.

Yes, video game to movies suck ass. But yet we still watch it like myself because of the title....argh...

Yes, I was also disappointed that Tony whatshisface is playing 47 but I was thrilled first when I found out it wasn't Vin Diesel/


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 27, 2007)

It looked pretty good actually!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 27, 2007)

THOSE AREN'T HIS SILVERBALLERS.

FUCK THIS, WITH THE WEIRD UN 47 GUY AND ALTERING THE GUNS.

Srsly, they shoulda used the guy that does the voice for 47, as they based the game models off of him.


----------



## conceptz (Jun 27, 2007)

wow, it looks so shitty.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jun 27, 2007)

could be ok, but this trailer makes it look like a Uwe Bowle "masterwork"


----------



## Kakuzu (Jun 28, 2007)

That doesn't look anything like 47...

That would bother me throughout the entire movie.


----------



## Akira (Jun 28, 2007)

Silverballers look lame, guy doesn't look ANYTHING like 47 at all, and casting him is an incredibly stupid idea because the guy who actually models 47 in the games was also available and he looks like this:

Am i the only person who can't understand this decision


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 28, 2007)

He looks like a damn kid.... Why couldn't he be played by the dude from Transporter, Jason Statham...that would have been so much better.


A good choice would have been Moby as well lol


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 28, 2007)

that guy does not look like 47 at all


----------



## isanon (Jun 28, 2007)

FUCKING CUNT ASS SONS OF BITCHES HE LOOKS NOTHING LIKE 47


----------



## Kamina (Jun 28, 2007)

That looks a great film, cant wait till its released.


----------



## isanon (Jun 28, 2007)

and wtf is up with him using twing silveballers 

the twing silverballers wherent intruduced untill the second game and the silenced twing silverballers where an unlock weapon 

in the first game there was only one unsilenced silverballer and it wasnt even a standard weapon


----------



## Radharn (Jun 28, 2007)

isanon said:


> FUCKING CUNT ASS SONS OF BITCHES HE LOOKS NOTHING LIKE 47




LOL! Like I said, Why didn't they cast the real model of agent 47 w/c is David Bateson? Or Jason Statham would be nice I think. But then again lets give Olyphant a chance don't you think?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 28, 2007)

Was he about to have sex in that trailer?

Isn't 47 biologically incapable of that?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2007)

Well 47 looks way too chubby but oh well. Looks alot like The Transporter.


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Jun 28, 2007)

looks neat. Isnt that the guy that plays Lex Luthor on Smallville? Vin diesel would have been the better choice, though


----------



## isanon (Jun 28, 2007)

Dr@gon_Archer said:


> looks neat. Isnt that the guy that plays Lex Luthor on Smallville? Vin diesel would have been the better choice, though


Vin disel ?? wtf have you been smoking??

the only time Vin Disel can be allowed to be called a decent actor is in pitch black all other times he can suck horse balls

fuck Michle More would make a better agent 47 than vin disel


jason statham would make a good 47 (the guy from transporterand snatch ect) or vinnie jones (lockstock and two smoking barrels, swordfish and x-men 3 ect)

allot of people might think that vinnie jones would make a bad 47 but i think he has that raw look that it would take to make a good 47


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Jun 28, 2007)

Interview of actor Timothy Olyphant and Director Xavier Gens


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 28, 2007)

no man, the main character or "hitman" is the dude from die hard 4. the main villian in that movie.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 28, 2007)

Mixed feelings about how he looks, I'll have to hear the voice to see for sure because that is such an important part of his character.

I also have to see if he can fold clothing like 47 does. XD


----------



## tinhamodic (Jun 29, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> He looks like a damn kid.... Why couldn't he be played by the dude from Transporter, Jason Statham...that would have been so much better.
> 
> 
> A good choice would have been Moby as well lol



Jason Statham = excellent choice, I'd also go with Bruce Willis as a 2nd choice


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 29, 2007)

Hopefully it doesn`t suck.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 29, 2007)

Radharn said:


> Or Jason Statham would be nice I think. But then again lets give Olyphant a chance don't you think?



Yea, but some people are getting tired of seeing his face in movies over and over again, especially as the same kind of a character.


----------



## conceptz (Jun 29, 2007)

I think there's a thread on this in the Game Department and as I said there, I will say here: wow, looks like *shit*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2007)

You guys are all jumping to conclusions. I think it looks pretty good, even if they are just using the Hitman name and it has nothing to do with the game...it could still be a good movie.


----------



## conceptz (Jun 29, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You guys are all jumping to conclusions. I think it looks pretty good, even if they are just using the Hitman name and it has nothing to do with the game...it could still be a good movie.



no, even if I don't know the game franchise, the trailer still makes the movie look like shit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Yea, but some people are getting tired of seeing his face in movies over and over again, especially as the same kind of a character.





conceptz said:


> no, even if I don't know the game franchise, the trailer still makes the movie look like shit.



Not sure what you're judging on...it seems like an action flick to me, but it was a teaser, not much to go on.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jul 1, 2007)

It looks like a decent movie. The problem is that it's supposed to be a _Hitman_ movie.

It'll be what Devil May Cry 2 was to the Devil May Cry series -- an otherwise decent entry, but marred only by the fact that it will not live up to the name of the franchise.

But that might change on opening day. Movie's not even out, after all.


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Jul 1, 2007)

Where are the fucking piano wires, huh?!!


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 1, 2007)

i saw the trailer last night while watching live free or die hard....i was like "OH SHIT!!"


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2007)

^Same here.

The trailer looked pretty good.


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 1, 2007)

...

Looks like it will suck... Uwe Boll level... WTF were those retarded sentences in the trailer ? "It said a man will walk this earth blablabla" Is he the fucking messiah or something ?


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2007)

No......................No...............NO... NO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

 WHY Why the fuck is that friend Timothy playing in this movie. What the fuck ever happend to silence? Huh? Silence the key fucking word to this whole damn series. There's no explosions!


----------

